# nEW TO sALTWATER



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Are there any "Piranha like" for saltwater? or any good predtatory and aggrisive saltwater fish


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

im not much into saltwater, but i saw a lion fish before and it was great


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lion fish are pretty boring so yeah there like piranhas, there are planty of aggresive salt fish

triggers are one of the most common. but unlike pirahnas where you can set up a medium size tank with basic filtration salt aggresive fish going to require a larger tank and much much more advanced filtration


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lionfish are beautiful fish..but are not aggresive..there the oscar version(huge appeitite) of saltwater fish just with beauty...as nismo mention in order to have aggresive tank you will need a rather large tank..100g and up...and a few fish that aggressive are triggers,eels and groupers


----------

